# Brauche kauf beratung beim kauf eines high end bmx



## Ichbrauchehilfe (5. März 2018)

Hallo,

Ich bin schon zeit längerem am sparen auf ein bmx (bin davor dirtbike gefahren)
Hab jetzt letzt endlich 2 gefunden daher wollte ich hier mal fragen was ihr von den beiden bikes sagt abgesehen davon das dass eine bike mit einem freecoaster und das andere mit einer Kassetten nabe ausgestattet ist.
Mir gehts daher jetzt eher um die anderen teile und nicht um die nabe.

Wethepeople envy 2018

https://www.kunstform.org/de/wethepeople-envy-2018-bmx-rad-matte-black-p-12833

Sunday soundwave 2018

https://www.kunstform.org/de/sunday...ry-young-2018-bmx-rad-freecoaster-lhd-p-12387

Danke schon mal im voraus!
(sorry wegen Rechtschreibung)


----------



## R.C. (6. März 2018)

Ichbrauchehilfe schrieb:


> Mir gehts daher jetzt eher um die anderen teile und nicht um die nabe.



Interessant finde ich die Kettenblaetter, ein 26er und ein 27er ('normal' waeren 25 oder 28) und beide Kurbeln haben 22mm Achsen. Die Halflinkkette am WTP stoert mich, ansonsten sind die Teile ziemlich egal. Ich wuerd's Sunday nehmen (vor allem wegen dem Freecoaster), wenn es mir von der Groesse passen taete.
Es sei denn, du willst ein 20.5er, dann bleibt eh nur das WTP.

Praktisch ist's aber egal, was du nimmst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jona-dfy (7. März 2018)

Ich würde Soundwave nehmen. Das ist mal eben knapp 1 kg leichter, trotz freecoaster. Wenn du da noch n leichtes Kassettenrad reinpackst (je nach dem ob du coaster fahren willst oder nicht) kommst nochmal was runter. Von der Qualität der Teile her sollten sie sich tatsächlich nicht viel nehmen, dementsprechend spar das eine kg Gewicht und hab mehr Freude am hüpfen


----------

